# Porcelain Lamp Holder from Maplin



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

How would you wire this lampholder?? 
\/
ES (E27) Porcelain Lampholder > Maplin

I assume you need normal wire that you plug in to mains to wire it. But my question is, how do you wire the wire to the two terminals?

I apologise if the question is unclear I will try and explain better if a need to.

Thanks,
Dan. :2thumb:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

you need to use heat proof flex and connect the brown one side and the blue the other side. it does not matter with lamp holders what way round you connect them but make sure the brown in the plug goes to the fuse.
also good little lamp holders will take up to around 800w.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

If that is a metal bracket it will require 3 core heat resistant cable and sleeving, as it will need to be earthed out.


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

that terminal is completely sperate from the other two (if it is on there). if not scrape the paint off the bracket crimp a lug to the green and yellow wire and put your screw through the bracket and the lug and into the wood.
cheers for pointing that out lou. how's trick's too?
i am working the doors not too far away from you tonight lol.:2thumb:


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh blimey Tel, I wud av put my glad rags on if id av known and left the uniform at home! :lol2:


----------



## Rencey (Sep 5, 2008)

lol i know darlin.:lol2:
i only found out a couple of hours ago :bash:


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

If using 100W lamps/bulbs or above you should use heat resistant cable, normal cable will become brittle and crack so could become dangerous.

The live (brown) wire should be connected to terminal going to center connector, its not essential just a little safer by reducing a potential shock.


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Ok. Many thanks guys! :2thumb:


----------

